

ReCAPTCHA is broken past 7 days - bnisevic
https://www.google.com/recaptcha/
Try to make your reCAPTCHA key. It won't work.<p>http://groups.google.com/group/recaptcha/browse_thread/thread/393dfa3066aa1d8e
======
mooism2
Please back up your statement that "ReCAPTCHA is broken past 7 days" with a
link that provides more information.

Providing only a link to Recaptcha --- since no information relevant to your
statement is presented there --- doesn't help anyone.

